# Hospital parking velez malaga



## emlyn (Oct 26, 2012)

Need to visit the hospital,my current transport is a 6 metre long motorhome,will I be able to enter hospital car park,and is there a fee to pay,alternatively is there ample parking near to hospital. I would appreciate any information on this as my partner was admitted as an emergency this am.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

emlyn said:


> Need to visit the hospital,my current transport is a 6 metre long motorhome,will I be able to enter hospital car park,and is there a fee to pay,alternatively is there ample parking near to hospital. I would appreciate any information on this as my partner was admitted as an emergency this am.


Sorry to hear that. There is a large car park outside the hospital, but I'm afraid I don't know the dimensions of the entrance. There is usually a car parking attendant around but as far as I know it is a "voluntary" charge only, no idea how much people give as we don't have a car. People do park by the side of the roads near to the hospital as well, the section of road which leads up to the hospital from the roundabout just by the Supersol supermarket, on the main coast road which runs from Nerja through Torre del Mar, might be your best bet when you first get there, as it's quite wide and your motorhome shouldn't cause any obstruction, then you can check out the size of the car park entrance for yourself and see what you think.


----------



## emlyn (Oct 26, 2012)

Lynn R said:


> Sorry to hear that. There is a large car park outside the hospital, but I'm afraid I don't know the dimensions of the entrance. There is usually a car parking attendant around but as far as I know it is a "voluntary" charge only, no idea how much people give as we don't have a car. People do park by the side of the roads near to the hospital as well, the section of road which leads up to the hospital from the roundabout just by the Supersol supermarket, on the main coast road which runs from Nerja through Torre del Mar, might be your best bet when you first get there, as it's quite wide and your motorhome shouldn't cause any obstruction, then you can check out the size of the car park entrance for yourself and see what you think.


Thank you for your prompt reply, I have to be there by 5pm, I've tried phoning the hospital but nobody spoke English on the switchboard and as yet my Spanish is very rudimentary, a Spanish neighbour rang on my behalf for an update on her condition but apparently the hospital policy is to give no information over the phone.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

emlyn said:


> Thank you for your prompt reply, I have to be there by 5pm, I've tried phoning the hospital but nobody spoke English on the switchboard and as yet my Spanish is very rudimentary, a Spanish neighbour rang on my behalf for an update on her condition but apparently the hospital policy is to give no information over the phone.


Not a nice situation to be in and more so when you don't understand what's going on. I just wanted to say that the vast majority of people who have posted on here about healthcare write very positively about the standard received. I have had several expriences myself (not me being in hospitial but family and friends) and can say that treatment was of a high standard.
For me however, it has been the least "friendly" environment. I've found people in bars and shops for example far more friendly than nurses and doctors, so don't be concerned if that's what you encounter. They are still doing a good job.
If you want any translation help ask on here. There's usually someone around who speaks good Spanish.
Hope everything goes well.


----------



## emlyn (Oct 26, 2012)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Not a nice situation to be in and more so when you don't understand what's going on. I just wanted to say that the vast majority of people who have posted on here about healthcare write very positively about the standard received. I have had several expriences myself (not me being in hospitial but family and friends) and can say that treatment was of a high standard. For me however, it has been the least "friendly" environment. I've found people in bars and shops for example far more friendly than nurses and doctors, so don't be concerned if that's what you encounter. They are still doing a good job. If you want any translation help ask on here. There's usually someone around who speaks good Spanish. Hope everything goes well.


Thank you for sharing your experience and support, I managed to find the hospital and somewhere to park in a road nearby,However I was surprised to be told visiting was limited to 30 minutes ,but she is being moved tomorrow and visiting will be more flexible in the new setting. Standard of care and treatment I would agree is high.


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Emlyn

All the very best for a speedy recovery for your partner.


----------



## emlyn (Oct 26, 2012)

Rabbitcat said:


> Emlyn All the very best for a speedy recovery for your partner.


Thank you


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

emlyn said:


> Thank you for sharing your experience and support, I managed to find the hospital and somewhere to park in a road nearby,However I was surprised to be told visiting was limited to 30 minutes ,but she is being moved tomorrow and visiting will be more flexible in the new setting. Standard of care and treatment I would agree is high.


From previous experience of visiting patients at this hospital, each patient is allowed one designated "acompañante" who is allowed to stay with them 24 hours per day if they wish, and is given a pass to wear so the staff know they are authorised to be there. Visiting for other people is normally between 4.00 and 8.00 pm and there are not supposed to be more than 2 visitors at any one time. I have known of cases where visitors have been told off for arriving too early or having too many people in a patient's room at once, although whether the rules are always enforced so strictly, I couldn't say. The rules were introduced a few years ago because of complaints from some patients that large groups of family visiting patients they were sharing rooms with were disturbing them.

I suppose the visiting would be more restricted for patients in ICU or a high dependency setting.

I do hope your partner makes a full recovery and is well looked after, I am sure she will be.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Just checked, and at weekends and on public holidays visiting is allowed between 11.00 am and 1.00 pm as well.

Nuevo programa de visitas al Comarcal - Diario Axarquía


----------



## emlyn (Oct 26, 2012)

Lynn R said:


> Just checked, and at weekends and on public holidays visiting is allowed between 11.00 am and 1.00 pm as well. Nuevo programa de visitas al Comarcal - Diario Axarquía


Just to update,visiting appears to be very flexible ,its possible to stay overnight with your relative as long as you don't mind sleeping in a chair.Whether this is common throughout the hospital I don't know.
What is difficult to know is who's who,staff don't seem to wear name badges, or any other identification.I'm clear about who the doctor with clinical responsibility for my partner is but I've yet to establish who the nurse in charge is . I've been too preoccupied with worrying about her health to address these issues ,but I'm curious ,so I'll ask the interpreter.
The policy re numbers of people at the bedside also seems very flexible.
Overall standard of care is Good.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

emlyn said:


> Just to update,visiting appears to be very flexible ,its possible to stay overnight with your relative as long as you don't mind sleeping in a chair.Whether this is common throughout the hospital I don't know.
> What is difficult to know is who's who,staff don't seem to wear name badges, or any other identification.I'm clear about who the doctor with clinical responsibility for my partner is but I've yet to establish who the nurse in charge is . I've been too preoccupied with worrying about her health to address these issues ,but I'm curious ,so I'll ask the interpreter.
> The policy re numbers of people at the bedside also seems very flexible.
> Overall standard of care is Good.


Sorry to hear your partner is still in hospital, I hope she is improving. Yes, each patient is allowed an "acompañante" who can be with them 24 hours a day. Is help with washing, eating, etc. being provided by the staff if you aren't able to be there all the time? This is something that foreign residents are often anxious about if they or a relative have to go into hospital, so it would be good to know.

Do talk to the interpreters (I'm sure you will have seen their desk in the reception area, just near the lifts), they are very helpful.


----------

